# Cubase Tasttaur deaktiviert!



## sight011 (7. Juni 2011)

So ein Mist!

Ich wollte eine Groovbox anschießen und das hat nicht geklappt - nun das Problem

ich habe die Einstellungen von Cubvase geändert und nun höre ich keinen Mucks mehr wenn ich auf die Piano-Tasten(siehe Markierung im Screenshot) im Editor drücke******!! Ahhh

Wo stell ich das wieder um?! Ich wüsste auch nicht wonach ich bei google suchen sollte in dem Zusammenhang!

BITTE BITTE HELFEN******


----------



## sight011 (7. Juni 2011)

Ahhh!

Entweder ihr löscht den Beitrag oder lasst ihn Für die NAchwelt 

Man gehe auf Datei --> Programmeinstellungen --> Midi 

und aktivert dort auf der rechten Seite:  Midi-Thru-Aktiv ?


Dann geht es wieder!


----------

